# Happy Birthday Brian Burns



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 1, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 09-01-2010:

-Brian Burns (born 1972, Age: 38)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## APuritansMind (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## puritan628 (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## EverReforming (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Brian Burns (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! Above all I thank God He has allowed me these 38 years of life. Thank you Lord for your abundant grace!


----------



## baron (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian Burns!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## puritan628 (Sep 2, 2010)

SO looking forward to seein' y'all when you come to visit!!!!!


----------

